# FYI



## Scott Bushey (Apr 29, 2004)

Hi Boarders!
Some info for you.........

If you weren't aware, the board has a &quot;Mens Only&quot; &amp; &quot;Lady's Only&quot; forum; they have been removed from the naked eye. If you want in, contact one of the mods........

Same goes for the &quot;Family Photo Album&quot;. 

Thanks,
BYE BYE


----------

